# Troy Lee designs 5400 knee pad



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Is anyone using these??? Im looking for some reviews cant find any pro/cons on these. I am looking for a pedal friendly pad that isn't too bulky but still provides protection and breaths well during long summer rides.


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

I have these and I really like them. They stay put and are very comfortable. I forget I'm wearing them sometimes. They don't get too hot or slide around when I start sweating. I've been on rides from 1-3 hours with these on. Just my 2¢


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thx socal, I'm debating between these and the g-form knee pads. Glad to hear you like them they look like a solid set of pads.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

Got'em, love'em. I bought these for everyday use...I had a pair of Kyle Straits that I used only for my "big" rides, but it turns out I wreck the most often on my local loops. I wear them without fail every time I ride. Don't even notice they're on...I know sounds cliche, but they're that comfortable. 

Here's what I like, they don't gather or bunch up behind the knee (a complaint I've seen with G-Form which I was very near to buying). Also interesting is the top elastic is a bit loose, which I initially thought would be a deal breaker...but it actually makes pad fit more comfortably. The pad stays perfectly in place due to the lower elastic under the knee. 

Hope this makes sense. I wouldn't hesitate recommend these pads. I've spilled hard with them, and they stayed in place and did their job.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

ebeer said:


> Here's what I like, they don't gather or bunch up behind the knee (a complaint I've seen with G-Form which I was very near to buying). Also interesting is the top elastic is a bit loose, which I initially thought would be a deal breaker...but it actually makes pad fit more comfortably. The pad stays perfectly in place due to the lower elastic under the knee.


+1

even on wet, soggy rides in the PNW, they stay put. super comfy. i have the 5450/knee-shin combo, and my only gripe is that the shin guard stops short of where the pedals catch my legs. get 'em if you can find 'em. i had a tough time sourcing them this past summer. good luck!


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

+1 on the above statements on fitting. They may feel like they're loose but they stay put, especially the knee cap area. I got them in Large and at first I thought they were going to be too big and move around, but I was wrong they don't move around at all. 
I've considered going to the 5450s since I've switched to flats all the time but would have to try them on after what Kanai said. Good luck with your choice but I don't think you'll be disappointed with the TLDs.


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah gonna pull the trigger on these thx guys!


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah these pads are top notch feel great and excellent protection!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

mission2 said:


> Yeah these pads are top notch feel great and excellent protection!


Any updates?


----------



## Jimi Chan (Oct 6, 2012)

*They're great.*

I got a pair the other week and they are super comfy. I'm combining them with 661 Riot shin guards. The knee pads are super comfy with a good hard cap over you knee. They are low profile and can easilly be worn under trousers. There is nothing to protect the side of your knee though.
Sizing: Go off the charts. I'm 6'3" and weigh 80kg and got the small size because I fitted in the middle of the small zone. They fit well. I think your better erring on the small size, because I reckon they will always stretch a bit with time.

I just got the 5550 Elbow/Forearm guard in the post today. Also awesome. I got it in the medium and it is a little tight first wear. Will have to see how they stretch. I fitted at the top end of the mediums on the size chart and probably could have gone large. I always thought I had skinny arms, with the sizing, TLD must assume cyclists have massive legs and little arms.

Has anyone tried the Troy Lee Designs UPL7855-HW Long Sleeve Shirt?


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Simplemind said:


> Any updates?


they are holding up fine, holds up to the washer machine too. i wouldn't think twice about buying these again they stay put never slide on me and I hardly even notice i got them on unless its a really hot day. even if that is the case they fit in my camel pak with out much problem if its too hot but that i think i have only done that once truly a great knee pad.


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

I have well over 100 rides on both the knee and elbow pads. They have held up with several wash machine cycles as well. The BEST. Barely notice they are on. Provide more than adequate proteciton for me. I ride FR and these are just what I need to keep my head in the game.


----------



## red29er (Nov 20, 2012)

if they save you just once they're worth it,,,


----------

